# chris D's new 2012 layout



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

fellas, I just painted the platforms and ready to lay the track. stay tuned. 3 trains running an upper platform, elevated train. superstreets cars and trolleys. and a possible underplatform type system running along like a subway.

i painted the platforms with a brown color I had from my kitchen. thought this was a good base.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

well update on the layout.  got all the trains running, the lower (underground layout), the elevated one, the outside loop with o-54. superstreets also. Started the paper mountains and foam mountains and portals. buildings light up now with LED conversion, street traffic lights, foam streets that need painted. still need the ballast and grass, trees, etc. this one has taken time and its staying up till may! 

DCS is on the way.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Good progress!! I like the different levels and your city is really coming along nicely, I like that steamer too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks a bunch. no real planning, I started to think of a split in the road and a corner building like you see in towns. then layed out the buildings over and over. I have a tight space for iving room. 

ill post up some pics of the underground areas. I videoed it so I can show it there. 

takes alot of time! but it will be cool when I get trees and roads painted. 
Chris


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

opps did not upload


----------

